# Tareq II



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Can anyone help with details for this vessel?
Previous name Louis Caubriere L5471.
When,where built,owners etc.
Any information welcome.
Best Regards
Dave


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

Dave,

From Lloyds Register of Ships 1975-76.

Tarecq 11, Owners Government of Jordan, Built Con. Mec. de Normandie-Chb. LR identity number 6621088, 200 gross tons, 65 nett. Built in 1966, 33m x 8.6 x 3.607m.
Stern trawler. Engines Caterpillar Tractor Co. 2 oil 4SA each 6 cyl. 159 x 209 geared to sc shaft. 671kW (900) bhp. Fuel (d.o.) Sped 12 knots.

Regards

Steve


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Excellent reply Steve.(Thumb) 
Many thanks.
Dave


----------



## nicolina (Jun 17, 2007)

The Tareq II was built and designed by the French aircraft engineer Felix Amiot at his own shipyard Chantiers Felix Amiot in Cherbourg France.
He had some aircraft types named after him and between 1925 and 1940 some 325 bomber planes where built to his design.
Later the yard changed its name into Constructions Mecaniques Normandie.
The yard was/is renowned for its naval vessels and yachts.
During the 6 Days war in 1967 in Israel the yard did deliver some gun/torpedo boats to Isreal despite an emboargo preventing import of arms into Israel.
The Tareq II was used for fishery research in the Red Sea and Gulf of Aden.
Some of her crew came from Grimsby and i remeber once reading in some fishing paper that her Grimsby Fishingmaster/skipper had to come home from the Gulf because of frost bite !!!!!!!
Cant remember the skippers name but i think it was West ore Fenty ?????


----------

